# لو لم تلتقط الكاميرا هذه المشاهد تحت الماء لما صدقها أحد



## paul iraqe (5 أكتوبر 2020)

[YOUTUBE]sZssgJiK1l4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2020)

لقطات جميله اشكرك


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لقطات جميله اشكرك






مروركم هو الاجمل
تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------

